# Dangerous Tree Cutting !



## AceTreeMaster (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tTs4MA0uXM

Here is our most recent dangerous tree cutting and climbing.

If you enjoy the video please rate and comment


Would also like to see your dangerous tree videos



Thanks


ACE :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool video.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 3, 2009)

neat you guys have a lot of fires ?? tom trees


----------



## xxl (Aug 3, 2009)

cool :yourock:


----------



## masiman (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicely done and produced. My condolences on your recent fires.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Aug 10, 2009)

We have a lot of fires here each summer. 

Next year will be interesting


----------



## Gumnuts (Sep 2, 2009)

Great video Ace & good work bloke.
Are you bothering with carbide or just heaps of loops ?
- Graeme


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 7, 2009)

awesome


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 4, 2009)

Great video and great saw work Ace.

That fire damaged stick at about 4 minutes had me scratching my head trying to figure out where exactly the holding wood was?! 

One more good reason why big trees are best done by big tree men.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Nov 20, 2009)

No Such thing as holding wood in a burnt out hollow tree. :biggrinbounce2:

On most of the burnt out hollow trees we shot a throw bag and tired them up to give it leverage.

The crew all worked extremely really well considering the harsh environment and the dangerous surroundings. 

It was a learning experience for everyone as the fire affected such a large area.


ACE


----------



## squad143 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Sweeeet!* 

Nicely done.

What editing software were you using for the effects?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 25, 2009)

AceTreeMaster said:


> No Such thing as holding wood in a burnt out hollow tree. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> On most of the burnt out hollow trees we shot a throw bag and tired them up to give it leverage.
> 
> ...



Looked like a lot of fun. I have to say cutting them flares takes a little thought huh? I would be sure to keep a better grip on the brake. I can see some cutting technique that could be abolished for good reason.


----------



## Treetom (Nov 26, 2009)

*Awesome work*

Quite a professional presentation. The tree work was pretty awesome, too.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Boys

My younger Brother does all the editing with his mac in final Cut.
We have almost finished our next video, which we have worked very hard to change editing styles, keeping away from the Bushfires ones.
:computer:

I'II post a link when it's finished.

Cheers

Ace


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 28, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## hamweena (Jan 14, 2010)

Very coolopcorn:


----------



## barton174 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is very, very cool!

Mike


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jan 15, 2010)

Great video


----------

